# HTTP Request über JAVA ?



## Frankster (28. Juli 2005)

Ich würde gerne per JAVA auf meine D-BOX zugreifen. 

Wenn man z.b. im IE folgendes eingibt (http://dbox/control/volume) wird eine Zahl zurück geliefert.
Daher hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich per JAVA einen HTTP Request an die Box schicke mit folgendem Aufruf (http://dbox/control/volume) und erhalte per HTTP Response einen String zurück.

Nur hab ich weder in der API noch per Google etwas brauchbares über HTTP und java gefunden.
JAVA RMI und SERVLETS hab ich etwas gefunden. aber ich möchte dies gerne mit einer normalen Java Applikation machen.

Vielen Dank im voraus
Frankster


----------



## torsch2711 (28. Juli 2005)

Hi,


 hier ein paar infos:

 Du benötigst die Klasse URL. Hier ein tutorial dazu:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...vainsel_160002256URLVerbindungenundURLObjekte


 Gruss,

 Torsten


----------



## Levin Beicht (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

also ich nutze für sowas den HttpClient aus den Jakarta Commons.
Hier ein Link zu nem Tutorial:

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/tutorial.html

Gruß Levin


----------



## Frankster (28. Juli 2005)

@Levin Beicht
Nur sollt dann der Jakarta Server installiert sein oder ?

@torsch2711
Cool, danke, funktioniert super.
Auf diese Klasse wär ich glaub ich nicht so schnell gekommen

Mfg
Frankster


----------



## Levin Beicht (28. Juli 2005)

Nene, die Commons sind einfach lauter kleine nützliche Hilfsbibliotheken...

Du musst dir nur den httpclient hier (http://jakarta.apache.org/site/downloads/downloads_commons-httpclient.cgi) runterladen, in deinen Classpath einbinden und schon kannste die Klasse verwenden.

Das hat nichts mit dem Apache Webserver zu tun 

Gruß Levin

Edit: Aber der Httpclient ist für deinen Anwendungszweck vermutlich ein wenig zu aufgeblasen


----------

